# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  مهم : دیپلم مجدد ؟ (کمک)

## amoo

سلام منم میخواستم دیپ مجدد بگیرم دیپلمم ریاضیه می خوام تجربی بگیرم .
خوب چندتا سوال داشتمم 
باید مدرک پیش دانشگاهیی هم داشته باشیم چون من هنو سومم  ؟ 
و تا کی فرصت دارم چون می خوام شهریور بدم امتحانارو ؟ 
اقا توروخداا کمکم کنید هیچکس هیچ کمکی نمی کنه بهم من حسابانم فیزیک 8 شدم شمی 10 اینجوری بدبختم تورو خدا یکی کمک کنه  :Yahoo (2): 
اصلا نمیث دونم چی کار کنم راهنماییم کنید

----------


## reyhaneh.mre

به خدا دیپلم مجدد نمیخواد...من خودم معدلم 15/70 شده...از 1 تیر تا حالا رفتم از 3 تا مشاور پرسدم...اصلا معدل و نمره ها تاثیرش مستقیم نیست...با معدل 11 هم میتونی رتبه زیر 1000 بیاری...
اگه حرف منو قبول نداری برو از مشاورایی که قابل اعتمادن بپرس

----------


## artim

میشه دوبار دیپلم گرفت؟

لطفا اینجا ادامه بدین
با تشکر

----------


## amoo

> به خدا دیپلم مجدد نمیخواد...من خودم معدلم 15/70 شده...از 1 تیر تا حالا رفتم از 3 تا مشاور پرسدم...اصلا معدل و نمره ها تاثیرش مستقیم نیست...با معدل 11 هم میتونی رتبه زیر 1000 بیاری...
> اگه حرف منو قبول نداری برو از مشاورایی که قابل اعتمادن بپرس


خو کاشکی منم 15 70 می شد ولی معدل من شده 10/5 فیزیک 7 حسابان 8 عربی11 نمره بالای 12 نداشتم

----------


## reyhaneh.mre

> خو کاشکی منم 15 70 می شد ولی معدل من شده 10/5 فیزیک 7 حسابان 8 عربی11 نمره بالای 12 نداشتم


ببین من از این 3 تا مشاوری که پرسیدم که یکیشونم مشاور سازمان سنجش بود گفتن که...کنکور تقریبا اینجوری حساب میشه که اگه تو همه درصداتو با یکی یکسان زده باشی...براساس نمره ی نهاییه درسهای تخصصی میان رتبه بندیت میکنن...یعنی اگه 3 نفر باهم همه درصداشون یکی باشه ولی نمره حسابان یکی 20 یکی 19 یکی 18 باشه اینا 3 رتبه با هم تفاوت دارن...یه چیزی تو این مایه ها...نه اینکه 35 درصد مستقیم تاثیر داشته باشه...چون که اگه اینجوری باشه قانون اصلاح امتحانات میخواد...که فعلا اصلا یه همچین چیزی اجرا نشده...اگه میخوای بیشتر اطلاع پیدا کنی برو پیش یه مشاور قابل اعتماد

----------

